# waxworm illness ?



## 13ollox

everyday i keep having to take out about 4 - 6 waxworms from my tub because they died for no reason ! it looks like there insides have turned to S**T because on the outside theve gone blueish eventually going black within a day ! has anyone else had this or know of what it is ?

Neil


----------



## Rick

I've had same problem with mealworms before. No idea what causes it but hopefully somebody will.


----------



## Mike

I have also had this problem with mealworms. Dont know what it is though.... 0_o


----------



## yen_saw

Waxworm is very sensitive with temp. High temp. can wipe out the entire culture quickly and boy they stink!! Keep them cold and never take the pupa out from the container full of bedding. For some reasons they pupate alright with the bedding.


----------



## rlechols

So if you want to successfully pupate waxworms into moths, you should leave them in the tub they came in, but at room temp?

I've been giving mine potting soil--they dig into that and pupate.


----------



## 13ollox

as i live in england the temprature is not exactly hot , in fact its around 20 degrees or less so what temprature range are you meaning ? also i take out my pupae and put them into a seperate container and never had any trouble with moths emerging ! i guess i can put em back i suppose !

Neil


----------



## 13ollox

any clues yet ?

Neil


----------



## Jay

-Neil-

When I lived in England I couldn't spout seeds without having them mold. Perhaps it is some form of bacteria or mold that is attacking your colony? What is the humidity in the area that you live?


----------



## 13ollox

about 50-60 %

Neil


----------



## yen_saw

That should be alright, cool and dry you have everything under control. I have some weak batch of waxwrom and i have some die everyday and only few turn into pupa. So probably you have the bad batch there. Get them from another pet store.


----------



## 13ollox

i guess so , owell , i guess i can get some more , they aint that expensive ! thanks guys

Neil


----------



## bruty2fruity

thats crazy i used to feed waxworms to my slowworm ages ago. i just left mine in a small tub under my bed n they were fine. they even bread aswell. i did get a few with the symptoms above, i just used to throw them away assuming it was poor condition etc

what do the moths/grubs eat anyhow?


----------



## 13ollox

mine are on outmeal ( porridge oats ) mixed with honey and mixed around on a low heat for a couple of mins till its crumbley/stickey . and thats what they eat ! the moths dont eat anything !

Neil


----------



## BUCKO

Anyone know where I can get untreated waxworms that will breed as all my local dealers can get me are the treated ones which are sterile.


----------



## 13ollox

Bloody heck ! i wonderd why my moths mated layed eggs and they never hatched ! i bet they were also sterile ! damm ! i agree with bucko .. if anyone knows of any tell me as well !  

Neil


----------



## rickyc666

same here, my waxworms/moths eggs NEVER hatch. and i though they didnt like the mood-lighting i provided them.

How annoying / frustrating / sly of the dealers. i hope they dont learn how to sterilize mantids coz i wouldnt put it past them. Plus i would NEVER buy a sterile mantis knowingly, and id never go back to a dealer who sells them that way.


----------

